# Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März

Quelle:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/

Wie immer mit der Erlaubnis von Dr. Thomas Günther zum publizieren bei uns.

Warum dieser Kommentar?
Weil Dr. Günther nach seinen Worten dieser Truppe nicht zutraut, eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf die Beine zu stellen, die den Namen verdient, die die Lobbyarbeit massiv flankiert und wirkliche Breitenwirkung nach innen und außen entfaltet.

Info: 
Dr. Thomas Günther war Präsident des VDSF-LV Berlin Brandenburg und Vizepräsident des 
VDSF-Bund und kennt das Verbandswesen entsprechend gut von innen.



> *Stimme im Zwielicht​*
> Seit 1876 ist das Zentralorgan der deutschen Angelfischerei die ALLGEMEINE FISCHEREIZEITUNG AFZ-FISCHWAID. Das traditionsreiche Blatt hat schon lange vor dem Aufkommen der kommerziellen Angelpresse ein hohes fachliches Niveau erreicht und war wichtigste Informationsquelle für Fischereifunktionäre und Angler.
> 
> Auch wenn die Auflage wegen der kommerziellen Konkurrenz zuletzt stark zurückgegangen und der Anteil von Fachbeiträgen zugunsten von Berichten vom Verbandsgeschehen stark verkleinert wurde, hatte „die Fischwaid“ einen festen Platz in der Lektüre zumindest von Vereins- und Verbandsfunktionären im Westen des Landes.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

Siehe dazu auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung ,Magazin März 2014
> 
> *Verbandsausschusssitzung 08.02. 2014*​
> .......
> ...


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> V
> Warum dieser Kommentar?
> Weil Dr. Günther nach seinen Worten dieser Truppe nicht zutraut, eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf die Beine zu stellen, die den Namen verdient, die die Lobbyarbeit massiv flankiert und wirkliche Breitenwirkung nach innen und außen entfaltet.



Oder doch (nur) eine Art Selbstschutz?




Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und noch ein vorsorglicher Nachtrag in eigener Sache, weil ich das  "Geschmäckle" im Zusammenhang mit dem Fischwaid-Auftrag erwähnt habe:  Ja, ich habe während meiner Zeit als LV-Präsident im Rahmen meiner  damaligen hauptberuflichen Tätigkeit als Rechtsanwalt auch einzelne  Mitglieder und Vereine gelegentlich auch in fischereilichen Fragen  vertreten, sofern dieses mit dem Amt des Präsidenten vereinbar war. Ich  habe aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt mein Amt als Präsident dazu benutzt,  Mandate einzuwerben oder Aufträge vom Landes- oder Bundesverband zu  akquirieren. Sämtliche Mandate mit fischereilichem Bezug sind  entstanden, weil Personen aus eigenem Antrieb und ohne mein Zutun auf  mich zugekommen sind. Und es ist nicht einmal der Anschein entstanden -  und auch niemals von meinen damaligen Kritikern behauptet worden - dass  irgendeinem Verein oder einem Mitglied ein Nachteil daraus entstanden  wäre, wenn er mich nicht beauftragt hätte. Im Bereich der Stellungnahmen  für Anträge auf Rechtsschutzversicherungsleistungen für Vereine oder  Mitglieder bin ich ausschließlich als LV-Präsident (anstelle des  LV-Justiziars) und nicht als Rechtsanwalt tätig geworden und habe diese  Stellungnahmen ausschließlich ehrenamtlich erstellt ohne hierfür  anwaltliche Leistungen abzurechnen.



Im Übrigen finde ich den Kommentar auf seinem Blog, wie auch die Vorherigen lesenswert (habe nicht umsonst seit geraumer Zeit diesen abboniert).
Zeigt er doch exakt wo die Probleme für das fortwährende "Theater" im neuen Dachverband liegen.
Das kann nur jemand analysieren, der einmal Teil dieses Bühnestücks / dieser Kaste war.
Nun bin ich wieder raus, da eh OffTopic :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Oder doch (nur) eine Art Selbstschutz?



Vor was soll sich Dr. Günther schützen müssen?

Der ist doch lange genug raus ausm Spiel.........

Das verstehe ich nicht....

Mit Offtopic haste natürlich wieder recht..


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor was soll sich Dr. Günther schützen müssen?
> 
> Der ist doch lange genug raus ausm Spiel.........
> 
> Das verstehe ich nicht....



Nee?
Warum dann dieses, im Kontext mit seinem Blogbeitrag heute, schon fast entschuldigend wirkendes Posting von Gestern...



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und noch ein vorsorglicher Nachtrag in eigener Sache, weil ich das  "Geschmäckle" im Zusammenhang mit dem Fischwaid-Auftrag erwähnt habe:  Ja, ich habe während meiner Zeit als LV-Präsident im Rahmen meiner  damaligen hauptberuflichen Tätigkeit als Rechtsanwalt auch einzelne  Mitglieder und Vereine gelegentlich auch in fischereilichen Fragen  vertreten, sofern dieses mit dem Amt des Präsidenten vereinbar war. Ich  habe aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt mein Amt als Präsident dazu benutzt,  Mandate einzuwerben oder Aufträge vom Landes- oder Bundesverband zu  akquirieren. Sämtliche Mandate mit fischereilichem Bezug sind  entstanden, weil Personen aus eigenem Antrieb und ohne mein Zutun auf  mich zugekommen sind. Und es ist nicht einmal der Anschein entstanden -  und auch niemals von meinen damaligen Kritikern behauptet worden - dass  irgendeinem Verein oder einem Mitglied ein Nachteil daraus entstanden  wäre, wenn er mich nicht beauftragt hätte. Im Bereich der Stellungnahmen  für Anträge auf Rechtsschutzversicherungsleistungen für Vereine oder  Mitglieder bin ich ausschließlich als LV-Präsident (anstelle des  LV-Justiziars) und nicht als Rechtsanwalt tätig geworden und habe diese  Stellungnahmen ausschließlich ehrenamtlich erstellt ohne hierfür  anwaltliche Leistungen abzurechnen.




Achja...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Offtopic haste natürlich wieder recht..



Nicht ganz, denn deine "Ouvertüre" beinhaltete ja 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum dieser Kommentar?
> Weil Dr. Günther nach seinen Worten dieser Truppe nicht zutraut, eine  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auf die Beine zu stellen, die den Namen verdient,  die die Lobbyarbeit massiv flankiert und wirkliche Breitenwirkung nach  innen und außen entfaltet.



Dein "Topic", welches in diesem Zusammenhang nicht unbedingt von jedem mitgetragen werden muss 

Es geht also nicht um den Kommentar, sondern darum, dass dieser Blogbeitrag gut in die/deine "Strategie" passt?

Und, nun lass es einfach copy & paste zu bemühen.
Dass von diesem Dachverband nichts gescheites kommt, ist wohl mittlerweile auch dem letzte klar geworden...

Abendgegrusel


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dass von diesem Dachverband nichts gescheites kommt, ist wohl mittlerweile auch dem letzte klar geworden...
> 
> Abendgegrusel


Eher nicht - die Präsis der den Bundesverband tragenden Landesverbände (bis auf 2, 3 bekannte Ausnahmen) feiern doch immer noch Präsidentin und Präsidium für ihre tollen Leistungen wie z. B. das hier diskutierte Vorgehen bei der Vergabe....


----------



## Deep Down (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

Na, dann ist doch nun auch der angedacht ausgelobte Preis für den am Positivsten über den  DAVF berichtenden "Journalisten" faktisch schon vergeben!


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

Ich habe extra das Wort "vorsorglich" verwendet. Ich versuche, in Bezug auf mich die gleiche Transparenz herzustellen, die ich von anderen einfordere. Mit Entschuldigung hat das gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

Thomas hat mich allerdings korrekt zitiert, auch wenn dieses Statement nicht Bestandteil meines Blogs war. Mir wäre an einer Diskussion gelegen, welche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wir eigentlich bräuchten!? Wir brauchen nichts dringender.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Thomas hat mich allerdings korrekt zitiert, auch wenn dieses Statement nicht Bestandteil meines Blogs war. Mir wäre an einer Diskussion gelegen, welche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wir eigentlich bräuchten!? Wir brauchen nichts dringender.




Deinen Blogbeitrag habe ich gelesen,
dein Statement gestern auch.

Dieses brachte ich (mit meiner bescheidenen "Funktionärsmentalität...) in den Zusammenhang und folgerte nur.


Ich stimme dir zu:
Eine gescheite Öffentlichkeitsarbeit braucht es unangefochten, aber viel wichtiger wären erst einmal Inhalte, welche dann durch diese transportiert werden könnten. Das schafft Akzeptanz und Toleranz für Entscheidungen.

Diksussion ist gut und bringt voran, nur muss man die Plattform dafür sehr bewusst wählen.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Eine gescheite Öffentlichkeitsarbeit braucht es unangefochten, *aber viel wichtiger wären erst einmal Inhalte*, *welche dann durch diese transportiert werden könnten.*


Kürzer & präziser kann mann es wohl kaum formulieren.

Trotzdem bleiben viele Fragen offen:
1. handelt es sich um verbotene Innengeschäfte?
2. betreibt man diese bewusst?
3. zu wessen Vorteil?
4. oder blieb dem Pleiteverein nichts anders mehr übrig, als das Blättchen "in eigener Heimarbeit zu Selbstkosten" zu produzieren, weil ansonsten gar nichts mehr möglich gewesen wäre?
5. was wäre eigentlich das schlimmere Signal? 1+2+3 oder 4?
Last but not least: wer zur Hölle braucht das Propagandablatt AFZ Fischwaid?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

Leute, Leute - bleibt doch fair ;.-)

Über 3 Jahre Verhandlungen, 8 Monate Rechtskraft, kompetentes Personal an der Spitze und in den Geschäftsstellen, gewählt, geduldet, finanziert, bestätigt (abgelehnter Misstrauensantrag) von also mindestens genauso kompetenten Präsidenten, Funktionären, Delegierten  und Angestellten der den Bundesverband tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände - und da erwartet ihr JETZT schon Inhalte????

Seid fair, vertraut den Leuten, die wollen nur euer Bestes (man sagt ja oft,  das wär euer Geld), man muss denen eine Chance geben (oder nicht? ADAC?).

Die müssen sich nach über 4 Jahren Verhandlung und Rechtskraft erst mal kennen lernen, einarbeiten, arbeiten anfangen...

Nun lasst die doch erst mal ne ordentliche Beitragserhöhung beschliessen, weitere Leistungen abbauen (Versicherungen) oder zukünftig mit Extra-Kosten bisher kostenlose  Leistungen (AFZ-Fischwaid) anbieten - wenn die erst mal mehr Kohle haben, wird bei der Kompetenz dann schnell auch was in Sachen Inhalte passieren.

Ich glaube, so ab 2020 kann man da sicher damit rechnen, wenigstens eine Präambel zu angelpolitischen Richt- und Leitlinien zu lesen zu bekommen!!

Die bisher erbrachen "Leistungen" als Gradmesser für die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit angesetzt und weiter gerechnet.......

*Das beste Beispiel ist doch die seriöse Verteilung der Aufgaben wie hier von Dr. Thomas Günther kommentiert....*

Und die machen das, die können das im BV so machen mit der AFZ - und das wollen die aus den Landesverbänden, die die (Kon)Fusion gewählt haben, finanzieren, so weitermachen lassen, den Misstrauensantrag haben scheitern lassen, doch auch genauso!!

Und damit - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - ist das auch der Wunsch der Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer, die sich diese Funktionäre und Delegierten in ihre Landesverbände wählen, die dann diesen BV so unterstützen...

Die organisierten Angelfischer können stolz sein auf ihre Verbände in Land und Bund, die setzen ihre Wünsche und Interessen um, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend!!!

Das wird alles, alles geht voran, so schnell und gut wie es eben mit so kompetentem Personal gehen kann...


----------



## Brotfisch (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

Propagandablatt Fischwaid?

Das sehe ich anders. Sicher, in den letzten Jahren gab es dort etwas zu viel Personenkult und oftmals auch sehr einseitige Darstellungen. Aber man darf natürlich auch nicht vergessen, dass eine Verbandszeitung nicht nur die eigenen Leute informieren soll, sondern auch Bestandteil der Lobbyarbeit ist und von daher auch von Politik zur Kenntnis genommen wird. Da braucht es eine grundsätzliche Neuaufstellung. Ein Zurück zu den frühen Jahren kann es im Hinblick auf die blühende kommerzielle Presse kaum geben und die Weiterführung des Ansatzes der letzten VDSF-Jahre ist im Hinblick auf die Aufgaben nicht zielführend. Da müssen neue Konzepte her.

Insofern sollte die Kritik an den Fehlentwicklungen der Fischwaid zum Anlass genommen werden, die Zeitung völlig neu zu denken und zu platzieren. Keine geringe Aufgabe. Ob das von einem ehrenamtlichen Referenten geleistet wird, der nebenher noch ein wirtschaftliches Unternehmen betreibt, ist fraglich. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja so etwas wie In-sich-Synergien...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Propagandablatt Fischwaid?
> 
> Das sehe ich anders. Sicher, in den letzten Jahren gab es dort etwas zu viel Personenkult und oftmals auch sehr einseitige Darstellungen. Aber man darf natürlich auch nicht vergessen, dass eine Verbandszeitung nicht nur die eigenen Leute informieren soll, sondern auch Bestandteil der Lobbyarbeit ist und von daher auch von Politik zur Kenntnis genommen wird.
> 
> ...



Im Ernst, Du hast in allen Belangen vollkommen Recht. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

Das unnötige hab ich mal rausgelöscht.
Bleibt bei der Sache.
Danke


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

Die Fischwaid. Ein Werbe- und Propagandablatt?

nein. Eine Verbandzeitschrift.

Vergleichbar mit der ADAC Verbandszeitschrift kann man hier wohl parallelen ziehen.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

Du meinst, was die Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit gegenüber den Mitgliedern betrifft ??? :m


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

auch

für mich ist es nicht unbedingt das Blatt mit den notwendigen Information...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Du meinst, was die Offenheit und Ehrlichkeit gegenüber den Mitgliedern betrifft ??? :m


 
 Den Smiley hättest Du weglassen können...


----------



## Brotfisch (5. April 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

Derzeit beißen die Fische ja wie verrückt... Jedenfalls herrscht allenthalben Funkstille, im AB, aber auch beim DAFV. Hin und wieder wird ja mal die Pressemitteilung einer anderen Organisation auf der Homepage des DAFV eingestellt, aber eigene redaktionelle Regungen sind beim BV nicht auszumachen. Fehlt es da noch immer an Trittsicherheit, etwas zu veröffentlichen? Oder nimmt die Arbeit an den Baustellen die ganze Energie des Vorstands in Anspruch? Wäre es da nicht gut, ein paar Prozessinformationen zu geben, auch wenn es noch keine Ergebnisse gibt? Wozu hat man mit dem Internetauftritt ein dafür bestens geeignetes Medium!? Längst wundert es mich, dass das AB nicht erneut die Untätigkeit des BV anprangert. 
 Die Fischwaid wird künftig nur funktionieren im Zusammenspiel mit dem Internet. Wäre es da nicht an der Zeit, statt Spenden für die Verbandszeitschrift zu akquirieren, einfach mal zwischendurch eine Wasserstandsmeldung zu geben. Langsam beginne ich zu glauben, dass nichts passiert. Schlimm daran ist, dass nicht wenige das gleiche glauben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*

Was sollen die veröffentlichen vom DAFV selber, wenn die eh nix machen?

Und das was die veröffentlichen, wurde bei uns meist schon 2 Wochen vorher diskutiert oder veröffentlicht, wenns ausnahmsweise mal für Angler relevant war..


----------



## Brotfisch (9. April 2014)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Günther zur AFZ-Fischwaid: Stimme im Zwielicht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was sollen die veröffentlichen vom DAFV selber, wenn die eh nix machen?
> 
> Und das was die veröffentlichen, wurde bei uns meist schon 2 Wochen vorher diskutiert oder veröffentlicht, wenns ausnahmsweise mal für Angler relevant war..



Naja, zum Beispiel der Entwurf der DAFV-Leitlinien. Aber egal, kannst Du auch im Angelboard veröffentlichen. Ist ja sowieso die eigentliche Homepage der Deutschen Angelfischerei.....


----------

